# Nutri Drench dose for newborn ND



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

The littlest of Gabby's triplets is less active than the other two. I'm not too worried about her because she does get up and nurse once in a while, but while the other two are bouncing around and climbing all over their mom, she just lays there quietly watching or sometimes sleeping. I'm going to give her some Nutri Drench, but I'm not sure how much to give. The bottle says 4 mL for a newborn, but I'm assuming that's probably for a full size? Should I just give a half dose? I don't want to overdose her. What do you all recommend? Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think we did 2mL for our doeling last year but I am not 100% sure we may have done the 4mL...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Put a couple of pumps of it into a syringe.. 2cc's sounds about right... for a small baby... :thumb:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, putting it into a syringe is best instead of squirting directly from that pump into their mouths because then it will contaminate the whole bottle.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry yes we put it in a syringe.....


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Yes, I was planning on using a syringe. Now she's been up playing just like the other 2, so I think I was just being paranoid. I guess a little nutri drench can't hurt though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is OK to worry... we all do.... :hug: glad things are well.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

